
Desktop.com – A Desktop for the Web - vivekkrish
https://desktop.com/
======
skrowl
This appears to be tab groups with more steps.

Try Firefox Containers +
[https://github.com/kesselborn/conex](https://github.com/kesselborn/conex) for
a similar experience (all for free, unlike desktop.com)

